# building on a motor block?



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello Gents
I have a motor block of unknown manufacture. The shop I bought it from was getting out of G scale so I got a good deal on it. The store was selling both LGB and USA train items so I suspect it might be one of those. It has pickup shoes like an LGB. For the past few years I have been kicking around building a little narrow gauge switcher engine using this block. Question is how do you build on top of these? This one has 4 screws that hold the top on and 2 screws one at each end that are attached to the end of the worm gear shafts. I would like to make the cab of the engine removable from the power block if there is ever trouble with it. Maybe I should glue a block of material to the top piece while not covering the screws and this will give me a means to attach the cab etc.. that I am planning on building. 
How have you guys dealt with this in the past with yours?? 
Thanks. Todd


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

When I built up my 7/8's boxcab I glued on sections Plastruct ABS "L" to a LGB motor block then used that for screw holes to the body. A little Ambroid ProWeld (or similar MEK based solvent worked well. 
btw - USAT motor blocks have sliders. 

-Brian


----------



## acmartina (Jan 6, 2008)

Todd,

I built a little critter from a USA block a few years ago (here) and had the same desire to be able to easily remove it. I used velcro tape but that did not work so well. Next time I would glue some sort of flange to the sides or ends of the block so I could run screws up into the frame of the loco from below. Alternatively, if you are going to be able to get in through the top of your loco, you could glue a block of wood to the top of the motor block cover and secure the cab with wood screws from above.


Steve


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Hmmm looking at the photos I have of the prototype and after cutting up some wood to test size I think I will need to lower the side profile of the engine which doesn't allow me to glue small blocks to the top of the block which would give me something to srew into. After looking at the monorail build in the wimsy forum it looks like the builder used brackets. I'm exploring this method now. Simply put, I want to construct a box which would sit on the block and then build the cab, essentially another box, on top of the box. I think this is what you suggested Brian with the "L" 
Steve your link brought me to the archives what would I type in to see your build? 
Todd


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

LGB has power leads on the top of their blocks, USA at one end. Also USA and Aristo have the adjustmnetts at the ends of the blocks. 
And LGB and USA have sliders/shoes. 

Also, USA had extended axles for mounting side frames on the diesel engines as did Aristo. 

Therefore from your first post I believe the block is a USA. 

USA held the block in place via side frames.


----------



## acmartina (Jan 6, 2008)

Todd - I forgot. That post was in the old First Class section. If you are a First Class member, you can still login to the Archive forums and see it. If you are not, you can see the finished product here but it doesn't really show much of the motor block (but it is kind of fun).

Also, here is an old post with a close-up picture of a USA motor block - here.

Steve


----------

